# for moozxy



## miruki (Jun 17, 2008)

*? ??? ????, ??! *




I hope I spelled that right.. especially your name..?

A-anyways, I hope you like it. And that you didn't expect too much? 

Why am I nervous now? Oo


Eh.. yeah, scribbling this took me around three hours in total because I changed her hair about 20 times, I like the way it is now. And at last her eyes are no longer way too asymmetric, even if you mirror the pic. *sighs in relief* Mhn yeah. I kind of like her after all, I think. Didn't clean the pic, was too lazy to boot Vista where Photoshop is installed.. *coughs* I could still do it if you want?

I've linked the pic to a larger version, but it's better when it's smaller... XD


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 18, 2008)

Holy shiz your a talented sketcher.


----------



## miruki (Jun 18, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Holy shiz your a talented sketcher.


Thank you! XD But I don't really think it's "talent", I really did suck at drawing before, so I practiced and practiced and practiced and yeah, now I can draw a few things? XD


----------



## moozxy (Jun 18, 2008)

Wooooowww that's pretty good! And I agree, you are talented!


----------



## miruki (Jun 18, 2008)

It's not talent, it's effort, practice and alot of observation... *nods*

But I'm glad you like it. ^^ - edit: I mean.. "pretty good" means you like it, doesn't it?


----------



## OSW (Jun 19, 2008)

me likes! lucky moozxy!


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow... You do have a TALENT! Accept it!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 19, 2008)

You guys have not seen her other drawings yet.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 19, 2008)

lol, moozxy's name is yohan.

Also:
Drawing is awesome.  Since I suck at reading, what does it say?  Why is this picture even existant?!?!


----------



## miruki (Jun 19, 2008)

I give up, so be it talent. ;_;

Eh.. thank you all!!


----------



## moozxy (Jun 19, 2008)

Haha I didn't get what it said either. I guess for someone like scuber and me that kind of korean is too advanced for us..


----------



## miruki (Jun 19, 2008)

Ah well, at least you can't laugh at my crappy Korean skills then.. (what skills? XD)


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 19, 2008)

I could never possibly hope to attain such level of drawing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tis awesome.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmm, this thread actually make me think...

I stopped drawing when I left Art College and never get plenty of time to draw...

Maybe I should hunt out for my sketchbook and pencils...


----------



## miruki (Jun 19, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> I could never possibly hope to attain such level of drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jax (Jun 19, 2008)

I like it.

I like it a lot. :3


----------



## miruki (Jun 19, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> I like it.
> 
> I like it a lot. :3


Aww.. thank you!


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jun 20, 2008)

nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



do you practice or is it a hobby?


----------



## miruki (Jun 20, 2008)

Monster On Strings said:
			
		

> nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's both..? 

It's my dearest hobby and I practice every day? XD

Thank you!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

I wish I can draw girls...>_> Every time I try they just end up looking gay...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 21, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> I wish I can draw girls...>_> Every time I try they just end up looking gay...


That made me lol,but your water paintings are really good distorted.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 21, 2008)

If you draw me you'll be my new best friend


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 21, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> If you draw me you'll be my new best friend


Really.*Kais goes to draw a picture of LinkiBoy*


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome sketch!
I wish i could draw like that.


----------



## miruki (Jun 21, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> I wish I can draw girls...>_> Every time I try they just end up looking gay...
> The boys I draw tend to end up like that too... the male anatomy is still a mystery to me. At least I finally found a way for me to draw the eyes, drawing manly eyes had always been a problem for me.
> 
> 
> ...


Practice, practice, practice! It's really not much more than that! *nudges you in front of the desktop* Try it! :>
And thank you!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 22, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouchhhh


----------



## miruki (Jun 22, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> miruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*pats* It's for your own safety. :>


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey that's a pretty god drawing! I can't do much of anything by way of drawing, even my stick figures are bad ):



			
				Linkiboy said:
			
		

> If you draw me you'll be my new best friend



):


----------



## miruki (Jun 23, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Hey that's a pretty god drawing! I can't do much of anything by way of drawing, even my stick figures are bad ):


Mhhn.. I can't draw stick figures, I was always jealous of a classmate who made these amazing pictures with tons of stick figures fighting against each other. ;_;


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 28, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My 7-year-old brother can draw better than me...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 3, 2008)

Were is the one for me.


----------

